# Photo Related - What to charge for a slideshow



## Greg Panas (Aug 25, 2010)

A friend of mine came to me about creating a slideshow of photos for her husband's birthday.  I don't have to scan many if any of the photos and all the work is already in order to where it should be.  All i have to do is edit the slideshow with some music.  How much do people charge for that?


----------



## KmH (Aug 25, 2010)

For friends and using their photos?  Nothing.


----------

